# What are the biggest cities you have lived...



## Minato ku (Aug 9, 2005)

*Paris* 
Singapor 2 month
Napoli 3 month
Geneve 2 month


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> Kuesel, so you are roughly 15 years old?


No, I am a "senior" in this forum. :ancient: Which is also funny if you think that most of the forumers could be your own children - age doesn't matter here, that's the cool thing :lol:


----------



## DMA Brasil (Feb 4, 2006)

Rio de Janeiro, London and San Antonio (Texas).


----------



## DiggerD21 (Apr 22, 2004)

Kuesel said:


> No, I am a "senior" in this forum. :ancient: Which is also funny if you think that most of the forumers could be your own children - age doesn't matter here, that's the cool thing :lol:


I know that you are one of the older members here. Then there are three possibilities:
a) either you are suffering of Alzheimer :ancient: or
b) for the rest of your life you lived either in a small town or in a village which are not worth to be mentioned in your list or
c) you made a typing error.


----------



## Jules (Jun 27, 2004)

Chicago


----------



## Manila-X (Jul 28, 2005)

The biggest I lived is still HK. Though I lived in Manila for a month and it's bigger


----------



## ericnijmegen (Mar 3, 2003)

London, 1 year
New York City, 1 year
Buenos Aires, 6 months
Paris, 6 months
Copenhagen, 6 months
Cape Town, 6 months
Hong Kong, 2 months
Brussels, 6 months
Valletta, 8 months
Berlin, 2 months
Cologne, 1 year


----------



## Chalaco (Aug 29, 2004)

I currently live in P. Pines which is part of the tri county region in south florida. 5,422,200.

Also, Lima, Peru 8,187,398.


----------



## MplsTodd (Apr 13, 2005)

Ranked by Population:

1. New York City (actually Ridgewood and Montclair NJ--about 20 and 12 miles out of Manhattan, respectively): Metro Population: 18+ million: 
4.5 years

2. London (Fulham): Metro Population: 12 million (unless those much higher numbers I've seen are really accurate)
3.5 months

3. Washington, DC: Metro Population approx. 4-5 million (excluding Baltimore):
3.5 months

4. Minneapolis: (grew up in Hopkins, college in St. Paul, but have lived in Mpls proper for over 13 years now) Metro population: 3 million
35 years or so

5. Madison: Metro Population: 500,000 (although it was more like 350,000 when I lived there in the mid-80s!)
3.5 years


----------



## dmg1mn (Oct 1, 2005)

I lived in St. Paul for about 4 years.
276,963 in city and 3,467,108 in metro

Now in Brooklyn Center
27,851 in city and 3,467,108 in metro


----------



## I-275westcoastfl (Feb 15, 2005)

Madrid,Spain (3 years) metro pop ?
Dallas, Texas (1 year) Metro pop 5 mil?
St.Petersburg, Florida around 300,000 city (11 years) metro pop 3 million
Clearwater, Florida around 110,000 city(almost one year) metro pop 3 million


----------



## ZimasterX (Aug 19, 2005)

Moscow: for a year and a half
Houston: 12 years

Other cities I lived in can't really be defined as big.


----------



## -Corey- (Jul 8, 2005)

San Diego- 1,300,000 city proper and 4 millions in metro


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

DiggerD21 said:


> a) either you are suffering of Alzheimer :ancient: or
> b) for the rest of your life you lived either in a small town or in a village which are not worth to be mentioned in your list or
> c) you made a typing error.


:lol: The question is about the biggest cities to have spent a part of your life... if you want to know it properly I was also living in Aarau (75'000 incl. suburbs), in Boniswil (at my time 900, now 1200), Schinznach Dorf (at my time 1250, now 1700), and Lupfig (at my time 1100, now 1800) - a suburb of Baden-Brugg (110'000 agglomeration). As most Swiss I moved a lot in my life, alone in the city of Zurich 6 times! So no Alzheimer :lol:


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> :lol: The question is about the biggest cities to have spent a part of your life... if you want to know it properly I was also living in Aarau (75'000 incl. suburbs), in Boniswil (at my time 900, now 1200), Schinznach Dorf (at my time 1250, now 1700), and Lupfig (at my time 1100, now 1800) - a suburb of Baden-Brugg (110'000 agglomeration). As most Swiss I moved a lot in my life, alone in the city of Zurich 6 times!


^^ b) for the rest of your life you lived either in a small town or in a village which are not worth to be mentioned in your list.


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Biggest city? Winnipeg, Manitoba (pop. around 700,000) for 10 years.

Other cities: 

Grand Rapids (Manitoba, not the one in Michigan): 12 years
Saskatoon: 8 years
Brandon: 4 years


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Definitly :lol:

Actually I didn't live in Sao Paulo city but in Osasco (700'000), which once was part of Sampa but now independant. So the smallest to biggest municipality I spent a longer time of my life in is is 1:778!!


----------



## ♣628.finst (Jul 29, 2005)

Kuesel said:


> Definitly :lol:
> 
> So the smallest to biggest municipality I spent a longer time of my life in is is 1:778!!


That's not very special. Grand Rapids was a small town with population just around 150 (Excluding the Indian Reserve) My ratio is around 1:500.


----------



## samsonyuen (Sep 23, 2003)

London
Chicago
Toronto


----------



## Djoez (Jan 30, 2005)

Amsterdam
Rotterdam
Antwerp


----------



## LordChaos80 (May 10, 2006)

1) Wuhan, China, 8,5 Million in city proper, 13 millions in metro (1 year)
2) Dortmund, Germany 540.000 in city proper, ? millions in Metro Rhein-Ruhr (10 years)
3) Viersen, Germany, ~ 50.000 in city proper, no metro  (15 years)


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Hengelo 80.000
Deventer 80.000
Amsterdam 750.000 (metro 7.000.000 if you want to believe some people, AND to make it more interesting here) ;-)


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

^^ Deventer is close to 100,000 now

Amsterdam, around 800k by then, went down and went up again, now in the Arnhem area (urban cluster: 780k; metro:22mln)


----------



## grachtengordeldier (Mar 7, 2006)

Yes, Deventer has 100.000 now because they annexed some small communities, but I don't really count that as the town itself as there is too much open land in between, they are really villages some kilometers away.
Arnhem urban cluster 780.000/22.000.000??? I did't know they moved it to Tokyo?


----------



## Effer (Jun 9, 2005)

West Palm Beach - 80,000?


----------



## atom (Dec 13, 2003)

Bangkok Metro 10 Million
Melbourne 3.5 Million


----------



## SnowMan (Dec 2, 2003)

Istanbul (About 28 years)
New York (About 3 years)
Toronto (4,5 years)

and right now, I,m in Mexico city for vacation...(second biggest city in the world)


----------



## Motul (Nov 8, 2003)

Miami (About 5 million metro area)


----------



## treboy (Apr 14, 2006)

City of NewYork  
Los Angeles.


----------



## AndySocks (Dec 8, 2005)

New York. Everyone knows those numbers.


----------



## Rogério Brasileiro (Sep 14, 2004)

São Paulo - 19 millions in metro area - 1 year
New York - 18 millions in metro area - 3 years
Campinas - 2,7 million in metro area - since 2004


----------



## Eda Sonmez (Jun 12, 2006)

Hey
I live in Istanbul since I was born and that equals 17 years


----------



## Mosaic (Feb 18, 2005)

Bangkok for 4 years now, 7-8 millions


----------



## Davis (May 27, 2006)

Prague, CZE- 1.2 million people


----------



## mexicaninmontreal (Nov 4, 2004)

Mexico City (18 years)
London (1 year)
Montreal (4 years)


----------



## genove (Mar 13, 2006)

Places I have lived:

NYC - Born
Atlanta - Raised
Bogota, Colombia 
Rome, Italy
Chapel Hill, NC
Seattle, WA

Places I have visited and would like to live: Tokyo and Buenos Aires.


----------



## Anymodal (Mar 5, 2005)

Vancouver, 3 years.
Santiago, Chile, 10 years.
Buenos Aires, 2 years.
Ottawa, Canada, for about 3 months but im planning on staying till uni at least.

and yeah, Im 15.


----------



## Zaki (Apr 16, 2005)

New York (20+ million in metro)
Dhaka (14 million)
Toronto (7 million metro)
Jeddah (4 million metro)


----------



## ZZ-II (May 10, 2006)

Neburg an der Donau with only 20.000 Inhabitants


----------



## bob rulz (Oct 20, 2005)

I've lived in Salt Lake City (metro 1.0 million; city 180k) for 11 years and it's the largest city I've ever lived in or spent any significant amount of time in. It's perfect size for me though.


----------



## LoriWu (Jun 4, 2006)

Shanghai,since born.
Population:17millions,Damn it's such a big popu density


----------



## yuval5 (May 19, 2006)

Johannesburg


----------



## Bikkel (Jun 8, 2005)

grachtengordeldier said:


> Yes, Deventer has 100.000 now because they annexed some small communities, but I don't really count that as the town itself as there is too much open land in between, they are really villages some kilometers away.
> Arnhem urban cluster 780.000/22.000.000??? I did't know they moved it to Tokyo?


There is no more open land left. I know this to be true since the cricket club moved to the very border of Deventer now, this part also has a railway station. Seen it develop over the years.

Yep, Cluster Arnhem Nijmegen is 780k, and doesn't even include Ede (10mins by train). And there was a thread on the amount of people living at a radius of 100km from your location and SE9 a London forumer was kind enough to post a map where you'd see that in the case of Arnhem (the 'metro') that is indeed about 22mln. People from Essen, Dortmund etc come shopping here. Guess what for, they come though.
They all read Cees Nooteboom these days and buy his books here in the original language, that's why


----------



## Danish_guy (May 18, 2005)

i have lived my hole life in a suburb of Herning (suburb is 4.000 or something) a metro area of roughly 75.000 ppl.


----------



## Accura4Matalan (Jan 7, 2004)

Toronto, and briefly Manchester and Liverpool. My current city is only 400,000 people in metro, so not massive.


----------



## Zaqattaq (Nov 17, 2004)

London (collectively 3+ months?)
State College, PA pop. 135,000 metro? (17.5 years)


----------



## leoleoleo (Jun 15, 2006)

Shanghai China, 12 million in city and 20 million metro--1, 2 years
Taiyuan China, 2.2 million in city while 3.8 million metro--22 years
Penang Malaysia, 400k in city and 1 million? metro--1, 2 years


----------



## pon (Jun 16, 2004)

Bangkok 6 yrs, 8-10 millions,
Tokyo 13 yrs, over 30 millions.


----------



## Audiomuse (Dec 20, 2005)

NYC-- 2 weeks
Well for 2 years I lived in San Antonio TEXAS. Population Metro 2.5 Million


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I always thought San Anton has 1.5mio in the metro - at least when I was there


----------



## M. Brown (Jul 5, 2004)

St. Louis, MO.


----------



## Guest (Jun 27, 2006)

Johannesburg


----------



## Gralev (Aug 1, 2006)

Large cities I lived in:

Istanbul
San Francisco
New York
London


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

Dhaka-11 M (metro)
Lima-8 M (metro)


----------



## gonzo (Jul 30, 2006)

> Bangkok 6 yrs, 8-10 millions,
> Tokyo 13 yrs, over 30 millions.


lol Tokyo is the size of Canada.


----------



## spotila (Oct 29, 2004)

Wellington, NZ

380,000


----------



## Very Controversial (Dec 4, 2005)

Mexico City


----------



## Dion (Aug 1, 2006)

Auckland, New Zealand for 23 years since I was born.

Population - 400,000 city proper, 1.3 million in the Metro. When I was born it was only about 800,000 in the Metro (City Proper I don't know coz in 1989 there were amalgamations)


Anyways as you can tell, its gonna be a big shock to the system if I move to most of the cities mentioned in this thread! haha!


----------



## yin_yang (May 29, 2006)

Leningrad
NYC
Toronto

in chronological order


----------



## FREKI (Sep 27, 2005)

Copenhagen - 1.8mil


----------



## cjav (Jun 24, 2006)

Metropolitan said:


> :crazy:
> 
> I thought that silly controversy about London metro area was behind us, but obviously there are still people fooling themselves. hno:
> 
> ...


Means we could start refering to the netherlands as a city state


----------



## European1978 (Dec 12, 2003)

NEW YORK CITY a few months, visited several times
LONDON 7 yrs
MILAN 18 yrs
BARCELONA several times total 1 year 
BERLIN 2 yrs
ROME 2 months


----------



## itsmevishal2k4 (Oct 30, 2006)

*biggest city*

i lived in Mumbai where i was born, stayed there for like 12 yrs

moved to San Jose/ San Francisco California (2 yrs)

now stuck in BUffalo the fuckin shit hole of the UNiverse (been 3 yrs)


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

Metropolitan said:


> :crazy:
> 
> I thought that silly controversy about London metro area was behind us, but obviously there are still people fooling themselves. hno:
> 
> ...


12 million undisputed?:lol: 

Listen chap...there is only ONE official source and that one gives LDN a 18 million metro. That is a undisputed fact!
You are the one fooling yourself.

Moreover, the area concerned is not as large as the Netherlands at all and many metro areas around the world have similar large or even larger areas (New York, Atlanta).

Also when we apply the most common methods of calculating metro areas to the area around London we always end up with 17 or 18 million. Even if we do it by municipality rather then county/equivalent, the figure still amounts to more then 14 million.
Anyway, it is clear that the figure of 12 million is based on nothing but your own guess and a pretty poor guess I might add.

WTF are you even doing on this site if you can't even accept the work your fellow forummers have done to approach this issue fairly and provide decent statistic evidence. There is not only the OFFICIAL figure of 18 million, we all checked and rechecked it and it does indeed ad up.

:bash:


----------



## derek5 (Oct 18, 2006)

San Diego, CA - 1,259,532 in city, 2,933,462 in metro
Temecula, CA - 85,799 in city, 17,629,607 in metro
Utica, NY - 59,366 in city, 297,885 in metro


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

SHiRO hno:

btw, go please calculate Moscow for us... it's going to be somewhere between 19 and 21 mln only of registered population and up 25 mln of entire population...


----------



## Rapid (May 31, 2004)

Neo-Tokyo, 130 mill. give or take a few million










and at a distant second, Toronto.


----------



## SHiRO (Feb 7, 2003)

coth said:


> SHiRO hno:
> 
> btw, go please calculate Moscow for us... it's going to be somewhere between 19 and 21 mln only of registered population and up 25 mln of entire population...


How many times do I have to tell you not to engage me in conversation?

Piss off...


----------



## coth (Oct 16, 2003)

let me guess - one, two, a million...? don't remember, because don't care...


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

Stop that please you two! hno: Don't distroy THIS thread as well with your useless, endless and onemilliontimesalreadydiscussed topic!


----------



## Azia (Nov 18, 2007)

*re*

Lived : ia in Berlin my lifetime

travelled : a London city 7,4 mill. , agglom. 12 mill.
b paris city 2,3 mill. ; agglo 10 mill
c Barcelona city , 1,7 mill. , agglo. 4,3 mill
d Athens city 700000 , agglo. 4 mill.
e Lisbon city 750000 , agglo 2,1 mill
f Prague city around 1 mill agglo 1,6 mill.


----------



## Mahratta (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm going down to 2 million.

Mumbai - 13 million, 20 million metro
NYC - 9 million, 18 million metro
Toronto - 2.5 million, 6 million metro
Manchester - 2.2 million, 4.5 million metro

Stayed in for more than 2 weeks:

Delhi: 14 million, 21 million metro
London: 7.4 million, 12 million metro
Hyderabad: 6.1 million
Bangalore: 5.3 million
Bruxelles: 2 million

and that's the lot!


----------



## Svartmetall (Aug 5, 2007)

Largest I've lived in - Auckland, New Zealand city: 430,000 metro:1.3million


----------



## Christian urbanite (Jul 14, 2007)

Iv'e lived in New York City before. It was just for a few days though and we lived in a hotel. lol


----------



## patcheon (Sep 8, 2005)

Hong Kong 1 month
Toronto 6 years
Singapore 31 years


----------



## Mikejesmike (Jan 20, 2007)

Since many seem to be posting metro or urban numbers I'll just post the actual peak population of the largest city I lived in-Metairie,Louisiana-164,160. Born there and lived there off and on from 1983-1985.


----------



## bobbycuzin (May 30, 2007)

new york city until i was 11 years old, other places are for the most part unknown to the general international public

btw, if you're in a place for less than a year, that hardly counts as "living", sounds more like a temporary contract


----------



## LMCA1990 (Jun 18, 2005)

Miami - 5 million
Cali, Colombia - 3 million


----------



## DrzBrooklynChulo90 (Oct 18, 2007)

Born in Brooklyn,New York.Moved to Baltimore when I was like one and a half ,which means I've been living here for almost 16 years.But I STILL LOVE NEW YORK...ALWAYS AND FOREVER..Going their for X-mas break! So its Brooklyn,New York and Baltimore,Maryland


----------



## Leeds No.1 (Jul 26, 2004)

London


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

Hong Kong (then administered by GB), 8 years (pop. 7M)
San Jose CA USA, 2 years (pop. 0.9M)

Haven't lived in any large cities since those two. I now live in a town of 50,000 pop. in the San Jose area.


----------



## [email protected] (May 7, 2007)

Edo (Tokyo) - 1 million (1712).
Tokyo, 12 Million in city proper, 35 millions in metro (since 1980).
GDP is the same as Spain.


----------



## philadweller (Oct 30, 2003)

The largest cities that I have lived in...
NYC (Queens, Manhattan)
Philadelphia (Center City)
San Francisco (Dolores Park)
Oakland (Lake Merritt)
Boston (Beacon Hill, Back Bay, The Fens, West End)
Miami (South Beach)
Jersey City (Dixon Mills)
Fort Lauderdale (Victoria Park, Wilton Manors)


----------



## mhays (Sep 12, 2002)

Just Seattle mostly, plus six years in Boise. I suppose you could count London since I've spent several months there over numerous trips visiting family.


----------



## Quall (Feb 15, 2006)

Sudbury - 157,857


----------



## marty9 (May 29, 2006)

CHICAGO

ST. Louis


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

Hong Kong 1988 - 1997 (7m)

Foster City 1997-2007 (30k) but part of the Bay Area (7m)

Berkeley 2006-2007 (I think ~100k? Half of them hobos and the other half just as poor college students)


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

superchan7 said:


> Hong Kong (then administered by GB), 8 years (pop. 7M)
> San Jose CA USA, 2 years (pop. 0.9M)
> 
> Haven't lived in any large cities since those two. I now live in a town of 50,000 pop. in the San Jose area.


Milpitas???


----------



## _00_deathscar (Mar 16, 2005)

Mumbai by far - population 13.2m officially, but including all the slums probably at least doubles.

Then Hong Kong a distant second at just under/over 7m.

Then Columbus a distant still third at 1.5m metro population, although anywhere outside college campus except on a weekend night, it felt more like 150 000...


----------



## superchan7 (Jan 21, 2004)

gladisimo said:


> Milpitas???


唔係~


----------



## TohrAlkimista (Dec 18, 2006)

I lived in:

-Beyrut, Lebanon, 1.2 mio ab in proper city, more than 2 in the metro (5 years)

-Pavia, a town of just 80.000 ab. in Lombardy, Italy (16 years)

-London, Uk (just a month)


----------



## Herr Lind (Dec 24, 2006)

Moscow. I live here and i like this city very much.


----------



## JuanPaulo (Feb 26, 2004)

San Francisco and Chicago are the biggest cities that I have lived on :cheers:


----------



## samba_man (Dec 26, 2004)

Rio de Janeiro


----------



## ale26 (Sep 9, 2005)

Toronto Born and Raised
2.7 million, 6.1 million metro (Increasing very very quickly)


----------



## isaidso (Mar 21, 2007)

London 12 years: 7.5 million (Metro 12.6 million)
Montreal 2 years: 3.7 million
Toronto 5 years: 5.1 million (Golden Horseshoe: inner ring, 6.5 million/outer ring, 8.1 million)


----------



## Abbaner Oz (Jul 28, 2006)

Mexico City: 10 Million Pop, 22 Metro pop.
Santiago Chile: 6 Million Pop
Puebla de Zaragoza: 2.3 Million in Metro statements
Port of Acapulco: 700K 
Zurich: i dont know the pop, but if i remember was like 2 Million?


----------



## Dezz (Mar 11, 2005)

Rotterdam :cheers:


----------



## gladisimo (Dec 11, 2006)

superchan7 said:


> 唔係~


hmm, cupertino


----------

